# bait regulations?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Where can I find the regulation about what species can be used for bait? I found a pond with a ton of easy to catch small crappie that would be a nice snack for some monster flatheads. However, I do not think that it is legal to use crappie. Thanks!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

"Fish caught by legal angling methods", see http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/fshbait/fshbait.htm


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response! Im sorry (just want to double check), does that mean that it is legal to use crappie (or any other fish) as bait as long as they are legally caught?


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

That's the way I read it, although crappie are not mentioned specifically. It says "Fish caught by legal angling methods (such as bluegills caught by hook and line) may be used for bait". I guess goby and ruffe would be an exception as well as any endangered specie since possesion is illegal. I have used small crappie for turtle bait when I couldn't get small gills.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Make sure that the crappie are of legal size for the body of water that you are using them in as well. There is no way for the wildlife officer to know that you did not catch them locally and thus they will have to be of legal size. Many lakes have minimum size limits on crappie.


Misfit did a good bit of research on this topic a while back and went to the DNR to get explanation of the regulations. He would be a good one to ask if you have any question.

I hope this helps.


----------

